# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Mallë....

## Agim Doçi

Ndjeva mallë për të gjithë ata që nuk janë mes nesh. Ndaj shkrova 4 vargje.

Malli e bën njeriun e bukur
Dhimbja për tjetrin e bën fisnik
Për shmalljen Zoti endrrën ka shpikur
Për dhimbjen thonë...loti u shpik!

----------


## Agim Doçi

U ktheva nga mergimi
xhveshur...lakuriq.
"Erdhi prap Agimi"
brohoriten miqt...

Lini brohorimat
se malli me ktheu
solla vetem thinjat...
thinjur dhe... Atdheu!

Shoket i kerkova
shoket qene rralluar...?
Tek varrezat shkova
aty kishin...shkuar.

Ndeza nje cigare
thitha nikotine...
u Çmalla me shoket
lart ne Shtish Tufine...

Rruget e Tiranes
nuk i njoha fare...
dy brigjet e Lanes
mbjellur fjale e ...pare.

Nejse! S'u merzita
sepse kohe nuk kam!
une mezi e prita
te them: JA KU JAM

----------


## Agim Doçi

Po më vdesin shokët...

Më është zverdhur shpirti nga nikotina e trishtimit
Madje, më janë zënë mushkerit, nga bloza mërzi...
Po më vdesin shokët, Ndoci...Frederiku...nipat e Naimit *
sa e lodhëshme autostrada e frymezimit - poezi....


* - Ndoc Gjetje dhe Frederik Reshpja

----------


## Roi

> U ktheva nga mergimi
> xhveshur...lakuriq.
> "Erdhi prap Agimi"
> brohoriten miqt...
> 
> Lini brohorimat
> se malli me ktheu
> solla vetem thinjat...
> thinjur dhe... Atdheu!
> ...



I nderuar Poet Agim Doçi,
Në te gjitha temat tuaja lexoj keni vargje qe me bejn te ndihem mirë, Por kjo që keni shkruar sot më preku thell në zemer, Preku zemren e nje Mërgimtari..
Ju faleminderit shum që sillni kaq gjëra te bukura per lexuesit.
Respektet e veqanta për ju ......

Po ju sjell une disa rreshta duke ju kerkuar te falur..

Mall i madh sot me morri
Të shetis në qytetin tim
Jam shumë larg une i gjori
Mbylla syt të gjej qetsin

Mall kam per shum gjëra
Qe dikur i kisha pran
Mall kam për shoqërin
Që te qeshim e të qajm.

Shum mall për Nenen loke
Që nuk di a do ta gjej
Nga sytë e saj gjith ata lot
Nje liqe do të mbushej

----------


## Agim Doçi

Roi.
Faleminderit per fjalet e ngrohta e dashamirese. Gjithsekush ka nevoje per nje fjale te mire. Une sot jam vetem...vetem fare. Madje edhe miqt e mij poetet po largohen nga kjo jete nje e nga nje. Po shkruaj diçka ketu ma poshte.

Tyte pershendes me shume respekt Roi.

Paskan firasur gjithë gjithë poetët e Shqipërisë…
Cili i përzuri nga vargjet kombëtare?!...
Heshtje…askush nuk flet…ku vanë kantinat e Poezisë?
Ku është Driteroi?...Ai Lordi i poezisë atdhetare?!

Mos e keni parë gjë Xhevahir Spahiun?!...
More po ku humbën gjithë ata poetë….
Medet! Na u bënë VIP-a "urithi" me "thiun"…
Humbi more humbi, vargu i vërtetë…

Nga bjeshkët e Namuna, asnjë zë s’bahet gjallë
Ndonse andje shkruhet bukur shqiptarisht!
Për atë Azem Shkrelin, kam shumë mallë
Mos keni parë ndonji poet Kosove, rastësisht?...

Kur të takoni rastësisht ndonjerin nga poetët
I dërgoni shumë të fala, dhe qafime nga unë!
Jepini një kafe, pastaj unë jua paguaj lekët…
Zgjojini poetët!...Mjaft fjetën gjumë…

----------


## Roi

Kjo qe shkruat i nderuar nuk do koment. Hallall.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Sa mirë që më mungon.
Përndryshe një ditë do të ndaheshim
Do të ndaheshim që të mbyteshim në...mallë
e mban mend, sa pak u deshëm kur ishim gjallë?!...

----------


## agas

Pershendetje Agim Doci!.

Te kuptoj qe je i merzitur por
 edhe  pak i drobitur.

Te dish te shkruash eshte dhunti
Te dish te jetosh eshte mrekulli
Te kesh shoqeri eshte perjetesi
Te te duan eshte pavdekesi

Qe te shkruash te duhet shpirt poetik
Qe te jetosh te duhet te kesh zemer
Qe te kesh shoqeri duhet t`i kesh te dyja me larte
Qe te te duan duhet te jesh si te treja me larte

Shkruan dhe dikujt nuk i pelqen
Jeton dhe dikujt nuk i pelqen
Ke shoqeri dhe dikujt nuk i pelqen
Por te duash dhe te te duan
Kjo eshte gjithcka.

Respekte poet i nderuar.

----------


## Agim Doçi

agas!
Faleminderit shume per vargjet e tua sa njerzore aq dhe filozoike.

Nuk mbaj mend t'i kem bërë dikujt keq.
Madje e kam dashur çdo vjerrshëtar.
Këtë botë të trazuar, unë vetëm nuk e ndreq
kam vetëm një endër: - të mos hiqem zvarë...

E di nuk është e lehtë, të gjithë nuk mund të duan!
Ndaj zhytem nepër vjerrsha, në detrat e frymëzimit
Poeti, miqt e mij, tërë jetën heq e vuan...
Herë çelet buzagas...herë mbytet prej trishtimit...!

----------


## gloreta

Mall.


Malli të pjek, të jep shumë duar,
të forcon shpirtin, hapat, dashurine,
pse pas here, ...mendon jam i mbaruar.
...Nuk je i mbaruar, as për njerëzinë.

Larg mërgove, mendon,.. kaq ishte,
pa ditur se gjurmët e tua u mbollën,
gjurme, lulesh shumëngjyreshe si një lulishte,
ku njerëzit, nga prania jote, aty morën.

Aty ke mësuar dashurinë, je rritur, ke ecur.
Në  mërgim mësove, mërzinë, gjendjen e heshtur.
Kthehu sa herë, që ndien mall nga brënda Agim.
Zhurma e qytetit tënd, do të shoqërojë në çdo zgjim.

Të përshëndes.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Me munde keq gloreta
me vargjet e tua.....
bah si qenka jeta
Nejse!...Shume te dua!

----------


## gloreta

ahahahahah.

He dhe ti, e shoh se u dorëzove,
me mua ende ne rini,
por he ne vargje, ti shumë postove,
tani ,ec merr nje kafe rri dhe pi.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Po ketu nga dole, pse tallesh me mua
e embla shejtanka gloretë?!
Ndoshta të erdh mirë, që të thash Të dua!
Unë kafen e pi vetëm i tretë........

----------


## gloreta

Une shejtane, ah me sa shoh,
ke shpirt luftëtari te paetur,
mos thuaj se je edhe ti fröh,
që trazon kafen, sheqerin duke e tretur.

----------


## Agim Doçi

ajo fjala "froh",... O-ja me 2 pika
Mos ka lidhje sot me shoqatat gej          (gay)
Mua moj gloretë, sot me raft pika!
Kur vjen era sex...menjëher e ndjej .............(lol)

----------


## Nete

Ju pershendes te dyve,poet te talentuar..me pelqyen vargjet e juaja.Respekte!

----------


## gloreta

He dhe ti pse dole nga vargu?
e bëre vargun si mos më keq,
sikur po e pi kafen, andej nga sokaku,
mua pa pushim me  quan dreq....

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ua mu thaft goja, nese te kam fyer!
Ti e di gloreta, se te kam shume xhan.
Ne sejcilin varg, une me mallë jam lyer.
Atë fjalën "froh", thuama moj aman....!!

----------


## gloreta

Fröh do të thotë , - ji i lumtur,
..............varet se si jeta ta punoi ty,
e shoh, ne vargje, nën trishtim, i mbyllur.
si gjelat ne kafaz, nuk shohin njeri - tjetrin me sy.

----------


## Agim Doçi

"froh" do te thote JI I GEZUAR!
Tashti zemra ime ti ja fute kot!
Sepse edhe Nete, sa na ka lexuar
seç e morri malli...kur une qaj me lot

----------

